# How has training changed your life?



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new here. I have been in the UK roughly 8 moths now and am studying, but my favourite hobby which I have fallen in love with since moving here back in august is weight lifting.

Originally, just wanted to look good and be healthier like most. I was sad because of the pressures of studying and because I was very isolated and find it hard to make friends.

So I just used to go to the gym simply to pass time too. The initial few workouts were tough as most can probably relate to, but like most things in life, there is no progress without struggle. And once I overcame this inherent barrier, I found my mind and body craved the endorphins rush I get from pumping iron. When i'm in the gym I feel focused, mindful and am usually completely free from the worries of the outside world. It has also encouraged me to watch my diet, I now know more about nutrition and AAS through both research and trial and error than I ever thought I could. Although power lifting is my primary focus at this point, aesthetic maintainance is also a priority. As a result of this hobby-turned-lifestyle I feel more mentally and physically invigorated than I ever thought I would.

I also like to watch as the numbers on the bar go up as I progress through my weeks of training, instilling virtues such as patience and tenacity - Definitely important as a student!

The gradual physical transformation I have observed both in strength and body comp in the last 7 months or so has been phenomenal. And outside of the gym, this has had a profound influence on my self-confidence.

As a once shy individual who admittedly felt self-conscious when in public especially around girls, I now walk with confidence and have even gotten a girlfriend through assertiveness which improved alongside physical gains. I find I get a lot of attention from women, who have even approached me, in the library, at a bar and even a girl who was working one time. Before, they didn't even look twice.

It's astounding how one key change in your life can half a positive influence on other important aspects of your life without even expecting it, until you look in retrospective and try to analyse. It's not a healthy habit to do regularly but it needed to be done this time :thumb:

What are your success stories?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you want a blue peter badge?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Do you want a blue peter badge?


What do you mean sardar ji?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> Do you want a blue peter badge?


No need to be a bell end.

OP. Congrats on your new found hobby and welcome btw.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Lethagized said:


> No need to be a bell end.
> 
> OP. Congrats on your new found hobby and welcome btw.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> What do you mean sardar ji?


Kidhaa! When did you come off the banana boat?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Kidhaa! When did you come off the banana boat?


theek thaak paa ji. Is that some british slang I didn't understand? Because I have never been on a banana boat.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> theek thaak paa ji. Is that some british slang I didn't understand? Because I have never been on a banana boat.


Yes its a derogatory term used for people who have just arrived from India/Pakistan.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

In


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

What course are you studying? ICT or Business?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

keep up the good work


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

What a strange thread....OP well done on getting into training, stick at it and it will become part of your life and help you in places you would never have considered before - for me, other than looking better than most of the lads younger than me that I know, it offers mental stability, sanity, escapism, control when all is not in control and a whole manner of other things. Good luck and enjoy the lifestyle no matter where it takes you

Singh - start the day again.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive gotten over my fear of needles


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Kidhaa! When did you come off the banana boat?





MaharajaMac said:


> theek thaak paa ji. Is that some british slang I didn't understand? Because I have never been on a banana boat.





Singh01 said:


> Yes its a derogatory term used for people who have just arrived from India/Pakistan.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

haha sorry just been ****ing myself at this thread, welcome n everything you need to know will be here


----------



## killuminati04 (Jul 7, 2005)

before I got injured it was a great stress release, though didn't find it as useful for confidence etc.

post injury, its a source of frustration and anger though starting a new job recently hasn't helped with getting into a routine.

I hate being weaker/smaller than I was a few years ago, I hate the doctors more for not treating me properly initially.. and there's the fact that i've just got lazy recently too!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i can crush my enemies, see them driven before me, and hear the lamentation of the women, much more efficiently now i am stronger.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

justin case said:


> i can crush my enemies, see them driven before me, and hear the lamentation of the women, much more efficiently now i am stronger.


im lamenting as we speak...thats all i seem to do these days...

*laments*


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome Mac.

I wouldn't say training has changed my life, but then up untill 17 I was always active, and since 19 I've been active again. Some sports I've played and taken part in have taken me places but my mental well being is still the same.

the only thing I would say is taking exercise away from me is like taken a smokers packet of **** away from them, I get irritable


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

do you two have history? some insider joke? or is that just random racism at it's finest?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

fight fight fight

jus kidding


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Mr Singh is one of those asians who are prejudice against other asians that haven't been in this country longer than they. It's actually a surprisingly common and hypocritical phenomenon here as i've observed. They don't care to belittle other immigrant groups, only the ones from the asian subcontinent.
> 
> Especially when they see that my girlfriend is English whilst they will probably be having an arranged marriage with some village idiot from the motherland who just wants a visa to stay here. Shows who is the culturally forward one haha.
> 
> If you were born here Singh, ask you parents what a banana boat is like maybe. I'm sure they will be able to recall.


Pic of your white trophy wife or you're getting married to your cousin


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Pic of your white trophy wife or you're getting married to your cousin


 :lol:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loved this "Why I train..." video by Dana's husband:

"I can comfortably take a bullet" 




He's kinda sweet, don't you think?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

his hat in that video is very annoying


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

I was gonna say Singh having a dig at someone from India/Pakistan,

Then I thought that's a bit racist.

Then I was gonna say pot kettle, but then I thought i'm just digging a deeper hole.

:lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

F*ck me... it's civil war in the IDL (Indian Defence League).

They're doing the white racists out of a job!!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

hi op

congrats on your new hobby

as for the two fighting, who is Inshallah? is that your girls name? thought she was white?


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

*If you were born here Singh, ask you parents what a banana boat is like maybe. I'm sure they will be able to recall*.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I cannot believe this thread... I actually can't. If I was mod I would be having whale of a time with the cvnt button lmao


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> If you were born here Singh, ask you parents what a banana boat is like maybe. I'm sure they will be able to recall.


That is a par right there. Wow, turn around comeback of the year so far


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Fact: Sikh people don't like to be called Indian. Fact: They wanted to run and control their own country, when they can't even maintain control over their own hair.
> 
> The atrocities they committed against civillians would put even nazis and isreali militants to shame :no:


I read all of that in an Apoo accent. I was only jesting with you, but i wish you were one of the guys who were fed a pork pie in prison.

If everyone would have a bit more of a sense of humour about their culture and religion I think the world would be a better place.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> The hell you were. You got shot down hard, and now you're just clutching straws to try and redeem yourself.
> 
> Also, somehow I don't think wishing people were fed pork pies against their will would make the world a better place? :huh:




Is it just me who reads your posts with this guy in mind?


----------



## killuminati04 (Jul 7, 2005)

jesus how this thread changed..

Though i do have to agree with this



Singh01 said:


> If everyone would have a bit more of a sense of humour about their culture and religion I think the world would be a better place.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you're both from the BNP


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

@Lorian - will you do some Fuking sub titles on these bollywood threads?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Are you that one sikh guy who joined the BNP by any chance?


I'm sorry 'maharaja' I shouldn't have diverted the course of your thread.

But, please don't take this apology as being an invitation to try and convert me via PM's.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> I'm sorry 'maharaja' I shouldn't have diverted the course of your thread.
> 
> But, please don't take this apology as being an invitation to try and convert me via PM's.


this is the bit where 238 of your start dancing in a goat market isn't it?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Uriel said:


> this is the bit where 238 of your start dancing in a goat market isn't it?


SHUT UP YOU RACIST B4STARD!


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> More stereotyping.


Moans about stereotyping moments after posting this...



MaharajaMac said:


> whilst they will probably be having an arranged marriage with some village idiot from the motherland who just wants a visa to stay here.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> SHUT UP YOU RACIST B4STARD!


lol - i'm not racist - i love bollywood?

and curry


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Uriel said:


> this is the bit where 238 of your start dancing in a goat market isn't it?


Only joking Uriel i think you're pretty funny. And yeah, i am gonna dress in my pyjamas and pretend i'm screwing a lightbulb whilst patting a dog.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

mrimg said:


> Moans about stereotyping moments after posting this...


SPOT ON. Picture of your visa 'maharaja' or you're marrying a sexy white girl for her passport.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> Only joking Uriel i think you're pretty funny. And yeah, i am gonna dress in my pyjamas and pretend i'm screwing a lightbulb whilst patting a dog.


pmsl....mate - i genuinely dont give a fuk what colour or race people are, so long as they are great at dancing like helmets lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> Abhe bhenchod, Islam ko tujh jaise gavar aur begairat aadmi ki zaroorat nahi hai!
> 
> In case you're classy/literate enough to understand the main religion of your ethnic origin, then I will try punjabi
> 
> ...


HAVE SOME RESPECT............

at least attack him in english so we can all be entertained!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaharajaMac said:


> Abhe bhenchod, Islam ko tujh jaise gavar aur begairat aadmi ki zaroorat nahi hai!
> 
> In case you're not classy/literate enough to understand the main religion of your ethnic origin, then I will try punjabi
> 
> ...


you racist FUK lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

nice OP


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Abhe bhenchod, Islam ko tujh jaise gavar aur begairat aadmi ki zaroorat nahi hai!
> 
> In case you're classy/literate enough to understand the main religion of your ethnic origin, then I will try punjabi
> 
> ...


I don't mean to create a racist tram type situation on a forum but SPEAK FCUKING ENGLISH! YOU'RE IN ENGLAND!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk it - i'm trying my punjabi/arabic......

hey dobhi waller........massalla, bhuna....maffi mushkalla, imshi


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I hope that made sense, my punjabi is not so good, it is a second rate language in pakistan after pashto and urdu. I only know it because we had to communicate with the punjabi servants back at home who clean our toilets and sweep our floors.


Oh no you didn't!!! I'm saying that while snapping my neck and clicking my fingers like on an american talk show


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> View attachment 109966


I posted this way too early lol


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> HAVE SOME RESPECT............
> 
> at least attack him in english so we can all be entertained!


The gist of his "insult" was that the aforementioned religion didn't need idiots like Singh.

Still waiting for pics or nowhitegirlfriend.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Here's a pic of my white girlfriend


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MaharajaMac:3894711 said:


> Wow. Does she even know that you're posting pictures of her on a forum? That's not very nice if she doesn't.


Hahaha of course not... I can do wtf I want she knows her place

But if she finds out the pic will be promptly deleted


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know whether you've ever been in a relationship or not, but you can't help who you fall in love with. And in this case my other half is English. Don't be ignorant.


I'm really proud of you. Have you tried converting her yet? Will she be converting before she is able to marry you? Serious question..


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

this forum just gets better all the time..... :cursing:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> Here's a pic of my white girlfriend


With threads like these who need Facebook


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> I'm really proud of you. Have you tried converting her yet? Will she be converting before she is able to marry you? Serious question..


That's for her to decide. All I can do is guide. I'm not forcing anyone to do anything. Not that our personal life is any of your business though. Why are you so concerned?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry Breda didn't mean quote ya there press wrong button...... Damn my fat fingers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

guvnor82:3894775 said:


> Sorry Breda didn't mean quote ya there press wrong button...... Damn my fat fingers


Think you need to start cuttin then you sausage fingered cnut


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right only one way to settle this ... Curry cook off!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> Here's a pic of my white girlfriend


HOT! i just spunked my garfield i hate mondays undies !


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> That's for her to decide. All I can do is guide. I'm not forcing anyone to do anything. Not that our personal life is any of your business though. Why are you so concerned?


You're the one who was bragging about having a white wife :S Stop acting as if i've groped her bum...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

fcukin hell singh youve got a chip on your shoulder, he made a pritty nice first post, whats up man?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

zack amin said:


> fcukin hell singh youve got a chip on your shoulder, he made a pritty nice first post, whats up man?


I was just joking zack, then he started getting riled up and i just baited him further. I'm being nice now though


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

forums got racial issues going on, mods left it for a free for all, white on brown, brown on white,brown on brown, lets get some white on white up in here, no blacks tho thats to racist,

p.s @Breda thats the blackest looking white ting i ever seen


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988:3894794 said:


> HOT! i just spunked my garfield i hate mondays undies !


Thanks... She's real too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> Thanks... She's real too


Since its you i will let it slide cause i like your cuwntish attitude


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I know this is off topic, but I was wondering how training has changed anyone's life :tongue:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think 'maharajamac' is pulling an infernal. PICSORNOWHITEWIFE


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack [URL=amin:3894831]amin:3894831[/URL] said:


> forums got racial issues going on, mods left it for a free for all, white on brown, brown on white,brown on brown, lets get some white on white up in here, no blacks tho thats to racist,
> 
> p.s @Breda thats the blackest looking white ting i ever seen


Bredrin she's fully ghetto... I couldn't be dealin with your bog standard white girl... Man needs a snow flake with some pazaz


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

if i hadnt been negged to death today i would have loved to input on this thread


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Bredrin she's fully ghetto... I couldn't be dealin with your bog standard white girl... Man needs a snow flake with some pazaz


yo me nah no the one ting, that be ghetto nastteeee:wub:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> I think 'maharajamac' is pulling an infernal. PICSORNOWHITEWIFE


dont pull me into your racial warzone you curry munchin wannabe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> I think 'maharajamac' is pulling an infernal. PICSORNOWHITEWIFE


dont pull me into your racial warzone you curry munchin wannabe


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> You're the one who was bragging about having a white wife :S Stop acting as if i've groped her bum...


How was I bragging? And why do you keep bringing "white" into it?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> dont pull me into your racial warzone you curry munchin wannabe


I'm only messing infernal, I always have jibes at you by bringing up your lying past. You've really turned yourself around though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Here's a pic of my white girlfriend


Bredrin see your "white girlfriend"..me nuh lie i was expecting some heavy machinery ya kno :lol:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> How was I bragging? And why do you keep bringing "white" into it?


Sorry i meant Caucasian. You literally described her in early posts, but only mentioned the parts i'm not bothered about like her eyes etc.

Tell me more about her ass and vagina?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol WTF is it Tren season?!

Only way to settle this is in GymGym's basement...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> I'm only messing infernal, I always have jibes at you by bringing up your lying past. You've really turned yourself around though.


Ah fuk sorry for the insult then im such a sensitive cuwnt  A little known fact is that im seeing someone about my compulsive lying now & im getting better. I am realizing slowly but surely that i can be proud of the real things iv done in my life.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Do I sense two immigrants falling out? Bad enough comin ere now they wanna kick off in my backyard


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> Bredrin see your "white girlfriend"..me nuh lie i was expecting some heavy machinery ya kno :lol:


No sah, mi nuh go pah road wit dem sorta gyal deh. If its a wifey ting she Mus look neat yuh seet


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> NO. Now how about you try and find yourself a girlfriend instead of trying to oggle over other peoples women you sexually frustrated, towel-wearing idiot.
> 
> Edit: now look what you've reduced me to. Man, I didn't even want to say that but felt I had no choice.


You called me a towel wearing idiot? You're boy here looks like he's got a bathrobe around his head....


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Sorry i meant Caucasian. You literally described her in early posts, but only mentioned the parts i'm not bothered about like her eyes etc.
> 
> Tell me more about her ass and vagina?


You are truly an idiot with no respect for women, white or brown. Stop watching so much porn.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah fuk sorry for the insult then im such a sensitive cuwnt  A little known fact is that im seeing someone about my compulsive lying now & im getting better. I am realizing slowly but surely that i can be proud of the real things iv done in my life.


Eh where did you insult me you compulsive lying cnut?

Only joking. Well done mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> You are truly an idiot with no respect for women, white or brown. Stop watching so much porn.


Even gay porn ? I do like abit of cawk you see do you have a nice fat one?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MaharajaMac:3894937 said:


> NO. Now how about you try and find yourself a girlfriend instead of trying to oggle over other peoples women you sexually frustrated, towel-wearing idiot.
> 
> Edit: now look what you've reduced me to. Man, I didn't even want to say that but felt I had no choice.


Your bantz if off the chart bet you're a barrel of laughs ain't you


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Do I sense two immigrants falling out? Bad enough comin ere now they wanna kick off in my backyard


i know, fcuks sake, wouldnt ge this back in jamaica


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> You called me a towel wearing idiot? You're boy here looks like he's got a bathrobe around his head....
> 
> View attachment 109977


I don't approve of his actions, but as far as looks go, he's still one better than:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Even gay porn ? I do like abit of cawk you see do you have a nice fat one?


I wouldn't mention you're gay in front of this kid mate, you'll be getting lectured about you burning in hell and not getting 70 virgins in paradise


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

We about to have a Kashmir war on our doorstep :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack [URL=amin:3894958]amin:3894958[/URL] said:


> i know, fcuks sake, wouldnt ge this back in jamaica


Dun no... Shots wuda lik long time


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> We about to have a Kashmir war on our doorstep :whistling:


i heard singhs carry knives as part of there coltoure or religeon? is this true? im asking you cause you seem in touch with interaccial peace keeping


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> We about to have a Kashmir war on our doorstep :whistling:


i heard singhs carry knives as part of there coltoure or religeon? is this true? im asking you cause you seem in touch with interaccial peace keeping


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't approve of his actions, but as far as looks go, he's still one better than:


Yes lad!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

my turbans bigger than alll ya'lls turbansis


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Dun no... Shots wuda lik long time


better then listenin the bommbbaaaakkkllaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

zack amin said:


> i heard singhs carry knives as part of there coltoure or religeon? is this true?


Yeah it's cause they're not man enough to fight with their fists. They need knives, like how women carry pepper spray? Haha.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> i know, fcuks sake, wouldnt ge this back in jamaica


Too much pre war ceremony for yard mans lol



Breda said:


> Dun no... Shots wuda lik long time


And that's jus from the women


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Yeah it's cause they're not man enough to fight with their fists. They need knives, like how women carry pepper spray? Haha.


Actually we just use them to chop our food up.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you two just stop and have morally backwards sex already? you know you want to.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> It's *72* virgins you morally-backwards ignoramus.


Sorry its really important we're precise about how many virgin wives you're gonna get because its 100% gonna happen.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Is it too late to sub?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> i heard singhs carry knives as part of there coltoure or religeon? is this true? im asking you cause you seem in touch with interaccial peace keeping


You can call me Kofi Annan of UKM but I'm not too familiar with my Asian brethren lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> I wouldn't mention you're gay in front of this kid mate, you'll be getting lectured about you burning in hell and not getting 70 virgins in paradise


 But i ask you this has it ever said these 72 virgins are all FEMALE virgins?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

don't worry infernal you get a mixture


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Reading all of the OP's posts in this accent.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> don't worry infernal you get a mixture


Oh maybe some chicks with dicks tha would be nice


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Is it too late to sub?


milkys awake so doubt its gna lost long


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You can call me Kofi Annan of UKM but I'm not too familiar with my Asian brethren lol


im dissapointed, youll never work for united nations or the peace core with that attitude


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> But i ask you this has it ever said these 72 virgins are all FEMALE virgins?


72 Susan Boyle's to be precise.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac will you be my friend now? I don't wanna be mean anymore.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> It's *72* virgins you morally-backwards ignoramus.





Singh01 said:


> Sorry its really important we're precise about how many virgin wives you're gonna get because its 100% gonna happen.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


>


LMAOOO!!


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> MaharajaMac will you be my friend now? I don't wanna be mean anymore.


nooooooooooooooooooooo, im enjoying this


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> MaharajaMac will you be my friend now? I don't wanna be mean anymore.


OK.

Now that all this unpleasantness is over I can get back to the topic at hand:

Are there any inspiration stories about positive life changes?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> MaharajaMac will you be my friend now? I don't wanna be mean anymore.


international multinational peace treaty..on foreign grounds


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> MaharajaMac will you be my friend now? I don't wanna be mean anymore.


Nah man don't give up..he actually said he'll pillage your livestock :no:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> OK.
> 
> Now that all this unpleasantness is over I can get back to the topic at hand:
> 
> Are there any inspiration stories about positive life changes?


Yaay cuties.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Scottek said:


> Just out I curiosity , do u have any good White man jokes , we've all heard like asain , black ones it'd be good to here some like what do u get two white men in a sleeping bag etc etc


fcukin hell mate, no need to bring racism into it


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Scottek said:


> Just out I curiosity , do u have any good White man jokes , we've all heard like asain , black ones it'd be good to here some like what do u get two white men in a sleeping bag etc etc


FCUK OFF YOU WHITE B4STARD!


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nah man don't give up..he actually said he'll pillage your livestock :no:


true stories


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Scottek said:


> Just out I curiosity , do u have any good White man jokes , we've all heard like asain , black ones it'd be good to here some like what do u get two white men in a sleeping bag etc etc


 :ban: fftopic:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Stop kicking my dog and calling him "F*ck Off!!"

This thread is gold. It's doing more for Indian/Pakistani relations than a stroll around Mumbai with an AK47.

Keep it up boys. It's nice to know us Brits aren't the only daft cnuts in the world.


----------



## Scottek (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha heard that one was wanting some good ones


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Scottek said:


> Just out I curiosity , do u have any good White man jokes , we've all heard like asain , black ones it'd be good to here some like *what do u get two white men in a sleeping bag etc etc*


Your going to have to help me here my man :confused1:


----------



## Scottek (Sep 10, 2012)

zack amin said:


> fcukin hell mate, no need to bring racism into it


Wasn't ment as racist , just meant we've all heard the jokes it's be funny to here the other side jeeso


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Scottek:3895059 said:


> Just out I curiosity , do u have any good White man jokes , we've all heard like asain , black ones it'd be good to here some like what do u get two white men in a sleeping bag etc etc


No we don't need to make silly jokes as there is no inferiority complex with us *******... Our huge penis' and far superior genetics... Calves aside allows us to view your people as a whole as a joke


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Your going to have to help me here my man :confused1:


its a battyman ting


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> No we don't need to make silly jokes as there is no inferiority complex with us *******... Our huge penis' and far superior genetics... Calves aside allows us to view your people as a whole as a joke


I can wholeheartedly confirm this as gospel from my fellow thoroughbred *****


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> No we don't need to make silly jokes as there is no inferiority complex with us *******... Our huge penis' and far superior genetics... Calves aside allows us to view your people as a whole as a joke


dont forget our ability to build huge ammouints of ripped muscle by purely consuming fried chicken


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> No we don't need to make silly jokes as there is no inferiority complex with us *******... Our huge penis' and far superior genetics... Calves aside allows us to view your people as a whole as a joke


Wish i was black :/


----------



## Scottek (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha fair enough just always wondered


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

WTF is this thread about... Couple of trolls or more likely one HILARIOUS one pretending to be both such a wag........ Seems to be a lot of this going on now!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> I can wholeheartedly confirm this as gospel from my fellow thoroughbred *****


Had to dash a quick fire yano


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Wish i was black :/


Everyone does even John terry and Ashley cole... Then they might be able to get pum pum without being so mack :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Singh01:3895114 said:


> Wish i was black :/


A lot of people do my man


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> Everyone does even John terry and Ashley cole... Then they might be able to get pum pum without being so mack :whistling:


Ashley Cole had his chance if he puts in another blackness application I want it rejected out right for fcukrey


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can somebody post an 'inspiration story' please, i can't believe you lot have ruined MaharajaMac's thread.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ashley Cole had his chance if he puts in another blackness application I want it rejected out right for fcukrey


Was the black community actually outraged by his choc-ice antics?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Can somebody post an 'inspiration story' please, i can't believe you lot have ruined MaharajaMac's thread.
> 
> Disgraceful.


You're the one who ruined it in the first place. Are you trying to add insult to injury here Singh?


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

im well inspired by this thread. i m off to my local bars and libary tomorow to see if can pull a woman.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> You're the one who ruined it in the first place. Are you trying to add insult to injury here Singh?


Fcuking hell maharajamac i'm trying to bring it back on track. Why are you being mean to me now...


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

i love you maharaja. can i feel your biceps?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ianjay said:


> i love you maharaja. can i feel your biceps?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

ianjay said:


> im well inspired by this thread. i m off to my local bars and libary tomorow to see if can pull a woman.


Well if you've got a face like a baboons ass to begin with, training will only make the women run away even faster. So don't count on it (assuming this applies to you).


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Singh01:3895177 said:


> Was the black community actually outraged by his choc-ice antics?


Fully!

We knew he wasn't real because he allowed Cheryl Cole to stay skinny... Even tho cheatin on her scored him a few blackness points it wasn't enough


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Fcuking hell maharajamac i'm trying to bring it back on track. Why are you being mean to me now...


Whatever man. I going down to make myself some aloo keema and when I come back I hope this thread is gone because it went about as well as virgin cola.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well if you've got a face like a baboons ass to begin with, training will only make the women run away even faster. So don't count on it (assuming this applies to you).


you funny aswell. my hero!


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Whatever man. I going down to make myself some aloo keema and when I come back I hope this thread is gone because* it went about as well as virgin cola*.


thats a good one, credit where it is due.


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Whatever man. I going down to make myself some aloo keema and when I come back I hope this thread is gone because it went about as well as virgin cola.


Aloo keema's gangsta


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

To answer your original Question OP Training has changed my life in alot of ways for one thing im not as depressed & down as i use to be & i suffer from Bipolar depression very badly tbh. And training has helped me see the light at the end of the tunnel cause i know that if om angry or sad? Or feel like sh!t i can always go to the gym & count on those weights to make me feel alot better and get me through the day. So training has come to mean ALOT for me wether its Kickboksing & muay thai like i did before or if its Weight training.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:confused1:

have i entered the fcuking twilight zone or something????


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> :confused1:
> 
> have i entered the fcuking twilight zone or something????


Yes YES you have !


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes YES you have !


How's the dream of opening your own gym and helping young boys out coming along?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> How's the dream of opening your own gym and helping young boys out coming along?


I have been training young lads but binning the idea of opening my own gym. Iv been training 3 kids who come & i teach them abit about dieting & correct technique each time. But now 2 of the lads are going away to college & one is in child services because of he`s arshole father, who i would love to strangle with my own 2 hands.

Iv started a recen thread now tonight reasoning why i am binning the gym & youth idea.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr tee said:


> if i hadnt been negged to death today i would have loved to input on this thread


same here bro lol from now on i will only get involved in training related topics

keep my opinions to myself, to many key board warriors on here.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

how did i miss this epic thread


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> how did i miss this epic thread


Because you was sucking a camel off you MORROCAN slut!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Because you was sucking a camel off you Arabian slut!!
> 
> View attachment 117491


Reported for racism. @Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Reported for racism. @Milky


I don't see any racism, you are MORROCAN and you do suck camels off.

Now stop wasting my time and stop doing fu*ked up **** with animals :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I don't see any racism, you are Arabian and you do suck camels off.
> 
> Now stop wasting my time and stop doing fu*ked up **** with animals :lol:


Im not Arabian though, so its even more racist


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im not Arabian though, so its even more racist


Oh rite, were you from then and l will edit it :confused1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh rite, were you from then and l will edit it :confused1:


Errr, Morocco you thick cnut.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Errr, Morocco you thick cnut.


Oh rite, thought it was your favourite holiday destination :confused1:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> I don't see any racism, you are Arabian and you do suck camels off.
> 
> Now stop wasting my time and stop doing fu*ked up **** with animals :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh rite, thought it was your favourite holiday destination :confused1:


Pmsl, old age eh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You ok with the camel bit tho yeah ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Errr, Morocco you thick cnut.


Lmao name sort off makes it obvious


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> You ok with the camel bit tho yeah ?


 :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Is MaharajaMac the same guy who would give people wrong information to sabottage them because he doesn't help people ect, survival of the fittest and all that jazz.


ahh yeah think he is! i think he actually gave me my first rep!! lol!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dublin said:


> Is MaharajaMac the same guy who would give people wrong information to sabottage them because he doesn't help people ect, survival of the fittest and all that jazz.


Yes and the same tit who wanted his chick to be blinded coz she had " eye sex " with some stud on the checkout at McDonalds...


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dublin said:


> I know who's side of the slagin im on then!!!!!


i completely missed this thread first time round - iv been p!ssin meself reading through it tonight!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

talking of mcdonalds...... see yer in abit!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dublin said:


> We need them back for our entertainment!!! What did he rep you for, where you being a cnut?!!!!


I can't remember what it was now and I don't kno how to check reps but I got reposed the other day and noticed his name lol


----------

